# Newbie Needs Clarification



## Young Ji (Dec 1, 2007)

*I am writing a fictional book, and I would like clarification on terminology, use, technique, and variations. I have experience in Judo and Aikido, so martial arts is not a total "shot in the dark." However, I am not well-experienced in the weapons aspects. The only weapons I have had formal training in are: firearms (relating and not relating to martial arts) and knives.

**Manriki-gusari, Kusari Fundo, Manriki*
*
I have found many names to describe the same weapon, or am I just confused? The slight/subtle differences are not always apparent. What do I call the following weapons?
*
Rope or chain, 36" long, small metal balls/darts at both ends
Would darts or balls be better? Preferred use is a surprise attack after presenting himself (fictional character) unarmed.

Would chain or rope be better? Character does not know the weapons of his opponents. Could be firearms, bladed weapons, clubs, or none at all.

Is 36" sufficient length? The character will implement this weapon after presenting himself unarmed both indoors and outdoors with similar distances. Not used at any great length.


Cord, 14" to 16" long, no weights/blades at ends
In story, cord is make-shift, cut from an electrical appliance. This is used primarily in close range, such as CQB, in both offensive and defensive manners. Character always carries this, as well as a pocket knife and Zippo lighter, in his pocket or somewhere on his person.

*Kyoketsu Shoge*

Does the Kyoketsu Shoge require/use a small flag/scarf similar to the Rope Dart?
How is the ring used?
What is the recommended length?
Is rope or chain better?

*Shuriken

I have heard that a square shuriken "almost guarantees a strike because it always penetrates." The person I spoke with is always buying the novelty shurikens, and prefers the square ones over the fancier star-like designed shurikens. Is there any truth to this? Does anyone have any experience with this?
*


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 1, 2007)

1-1 rope may be a little more silent. Both  could be worn as a belt.
1-2 Darts could inflect injury on person wearing it if worn as a belt and might look suspicious to law enforcement. Darts will stick into objects (walls, wood objects and could get stuck. Balls bounce  (most of the time)
2-1  excellent length  for many applications in defense and attacking


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 1, 2007)

My art doesn't really make much use of the shruiken but from my understanding, the square shruiken were more suited for use 'in the hand' rather than thrown.  For thrown work, it was easier (and safer for the bearer) to carry and conceal the pencil-like bo shruiken.

About the best source of information I've ever found for this subject on-line is here:

http://www.secrets-of-shuriken.com.au/index1.htm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 1, 2007)

for concelment and carry coins with sharpened edges raise far less questions from law officials


----------



## harleyt26 (Dec 6, 2007)

In Ryu Kyu Kobudo an Okinawan weapons system we have a weapon called a suruchin which is a rope dart type weapon.It is usually about nine feet long with a ball weight at one end and a spike at the other.The ones I have seen have always been rope not chain,rope will work better for wrapping around the opponents weapon better than chain,chain will slip off easier.Although chain I am sure would be better against a bladed weapon.


----------

